# Riphah Result Announced



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Riphah result has been announce check here
Search result | Online Admission Application


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> Riphah result has been announce check here
> Search result | Online Admission Application


thanks for info...mine aggregate is 61.3! what about you?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone here who appeared for riphah?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> anyone here who appeared for riphah?


my aggregate is 61.29! why? how was this calculated?#confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> thanks for info...mine aggregate is 61.3! what about you?


whats your serial number?? mine is 620? What are my chances?#dull


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> whats your serial number?? mine is 620? What are my chances?#dull


mine is 566 but i dont think that serial number is merit no?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

regarding your chaces well me and you are nearly on the same scale....so no idea but finger cross!!


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

DocYasir said:


> mine is 566 but i dont think that serial number is merit no?


thats you position number.


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

How many students does riphah call for interview? And how do we know we got shortlisted ?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> thats you position number.


how could this be possible my aggregate is 61.312 and ezra has 60.29 and there is a differnce of 40 to 50 students


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> how could this be possible my aggregate is 61.312 and ezra has 60.29 and there is a differnce of 40 to 50 students


LOL **** happens!!#laugh


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Did anyone get an interview call from Riphah?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Did anyone get an interview call from Riphah?


I didn't!#sad


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> I didn't!#sad


Neither me yet #confused


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Did anyone get an interview call from Riphah?


not yet


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

i did! 
first 300 applicants are called (e-mailed) to appear for interviews that are starting from the 10th of october.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> i did!
> first 300 applicants are called (e-mailed) to appear for interviews that are starting from the 10th of october.


Lucky you! do pray for us! #happy


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> i did!
> first 300 applicants are called (e-mailed) to appear for interviews that are starting from the 10th of october.


Aamna wats your merit/serial number? #happy


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> i did!
> first 300 applicants are called (e-mailed) to appear for interviews that are starting from the 10th of october.


what was your aggregate?
Serial number?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah sure I'll pray for you people.
205 in mbbs and 95 in bds.

and i just came to know that there are more than 300 people called because my friend has a merit number of 342 and she is calld.


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

ezra said:


> my aggregate is 61.29! why? how was this calculated?#confused


10% matric/ssc.
40% f.cs/hssc.
37.5% UHS entrance test score.

interview is 12.5% of the whole process.


----------



## Aamir597 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have 565 position....my agregate is 61.3


----------



## zack999 (Oct 7, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> i did!
> first 300 applicants are called (e-mailed) to appear for interviews that are starting from the 10th of october.


Aamna do you know if they are calling the first 300 for interview from the Bds list aswell?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

This interview was the most non-serious interview I ever had. The principal and staff were kidding around like little kids. And I'm serious. They didn't ask me one serious question, they were like '' Whats the meaning of your name? What does a peacock do when it's happy?''. They did the same with everyone.

I'm wondering why they have 12% weightage of the interview?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

i am so surprised, seriously


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

I am a first year student in this college. Lemme know if you guys have any inquiries.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Aminah Latif said:


> I am a first year student in this college. Lemme know if you guys have any inquiries.


How is the college? furniture, building and facilities wise? by facilities i mean AC and resources?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> How is the college? furniture, building and facilities wise? by facilities i mean AC and resources?


Ezra are you shortlisted for the interview??


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> How is the college? furniture, building and facilities wise? by facilities i mean AC and resources?


My cousins are there and I went there for the interview. The building is in horrible condition, but the facilities are good I guess.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> Ezra are you shortlisted for the interview??


Trust me brother you would know if i was called!#laugh


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

LybaLyba said:


> This interview was the most non-serious interview I ever had. The principal and staff were kidding around like little kids. And I'm serious. They didn't ask me one serious question, they were like '' Whats the meaning of your name? What does a peacock do when it's happy?''. They did the same with everyone.
> 
> I'm wondering why they have 12% weightage of the interview?



totally non serious interview with a bunch of idiotic people who pretend to be over islamic by asking you stupid questions. #angry 
all of them speaking at the same time......whats your name( then he speaks it slowly himself analyzing it)..asks me about dad and then my number amongst my siblings.
and the woman laughed and passed a smile to the head. and then another 1 speaks from the left asking if i would do my siblings injustice by spending a whole lot of money on me. and asks when was the last time i wore dupatta, does my mother wear scarf, why haven't i been to jeddah . and then says me that the local riyadh police is your solution. our uniform has scarf ,will you wear it???


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> totally non serious interview with a bunch of idiotic people who pretend to be over islamic by asking you stupid questions. #angry
> all of them speaking at the same time......whats your name( then he speaks it slowly himself analyzing it)..asks me about dad and then my number amongst my siblings.
> and the woman laughed and passed a smile to the head. and then another 1 speaks from the left asking if i would do my siblings injustice by spending a whole lot of money on me. and asks when was the last time i wore dupatta, does my mother wear scarf, why haven't i been to jeddah . and then says me that the local riyadh police is your solution. our uniform has scarf ,will you wear it???


wow! I know what you mean...They asked me that dupatta question aswell! And I was so pissed off #growl 

It was like we went there for admission to a Madrasa rather than a medical college #eek Riphah has alot of name, I would never have expected this #sad 

Funny thing, the one asking the dupatta question didn't have a beard on his face #roll I would've asked him what was the last time he tried to grow a beard...if it wasn't for my admission #sad


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah and the lady.....she wasn't born with burqa!!#laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> wow! I know what you mean...They asked me that dupatta question aswell! And I was so pissed off #growl
> 
> It was like we went there for admission to a Madrasa rather than a medical college #eek Riphah has alot of name, I would never have expected this #sad
> 
> Funny thing, the one asking the dupatta question didn't have a beard on his face #roll I would've asked him what was the last time he tried to grow a beard...if it wasn't for my admission #sad


Looks like you two enjoyed your interview alot! lol#laugh#grin


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> Trust me brother you would know if i was called!#laugh


hmmm#wink


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> Looks like you two enjoyed your interview alot! lol#laugh#grin


#laugh 
It was a comedy show, not an interview #frown


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

The college has its pros and cons. You might not enjoy life as much here; but there is no questioning about the fact that you would study like a moron, solely because of the fact that you wouldn't get your hands at anything better to do. Because of the restrictions. But seriously enjoying life is up to the Individual. Also, facilities are okay. Inside the Library there is a separate part for females, which is pretty small. Henceforth a tad bit pathetic. There is a new IT lab which is filled with DPT people sometimes. So yeah this is it.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Aminah Latif said:


> The college has its pros and cons. You might not enjoy life as much here; but there is no questioning about the fact that you would study like a moron, solely because of the fact that you wouldn't get your hands at anything better to do. Because of the restrictions. But seriously enjoying life is up to the Individual. Also, facilities are okay. Inside the Library there is a separate part for females, which is pretty small. Henceforth a tad bit pathetic. There is a new IT lab which is filled with DPT people sometimes. So yeah this is it.


hmm i was wondering! you are a student there, aren't you supposed to tell only the good things about the college?? i mean only appreciate it???#laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> Ezra are you shortlisted for the interview??


I am short listed for BDS! #sad is there anyway i can convert to mbbs?#confused


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't worry. If not on merit; they would take you on International Seat. Seems like Imparting education is all about gaining money now. The good thing about the college. Well we have Dissection now, on regular bases, plus studies are good. Some teachers are also good.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Aminah Latif said:


> Don't worry. If not on merit; they would take you on International Seat. Seems like Imparting education is all about gaining money now. The good thing about the college. Well we have Dissection now, on regular bases, plus studies are good. Some teachers are also good.


I dont want that international seat!#nerd#dull#roll


----------



## zack999 (Oct 7, 2011)

i got a call for BDS interview! what do they ask?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

zack999 said:


> i got a call for BDS interview! what do they ask?


All they asked me were a few islamic questions. The meaning of my name.

Other than that they just joked around #frown 

Though it's not necessarily the same for everybody, I'm just telling you what they did to me. #happy


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

zack999 said:


> i got a call for BDS interview! what do they ask?


dude its a total non serious interview! #yes they asked me the meaning of my name!#laugh and the story of Hazrat Uzair!


----------

